# Track delays



## QuiteAlright (Nov 16, 2021)

My understanding with orchestral instruments is that each track needs to be set at a different delay to get the timing correct, because samples begin before before the exact cue. 

But something about this sounds incredibly tedious... am I missing some aspect that makes this easier? I have to manually find (or at least look up) delays for every library, and fiddle with my tracks until the timing finally sounds right?


----------



## paularthur (Nov 16, 2021)

A large portion of manuals have this timing included. You can still fiddle with it but the developer times are usually accurate.
Also, i think someone on here had compiled them not too long ago.


----------



## paularthur (Nov 16, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> My understanding with orchestral instruments is that each track needs to be set at a different delay to get the timing correct, because samples begin before before the exact cue.
> 
> But something about this sounds incredibly tedious... am I missing some aspect that makes this easier? I have to manually find (or at least look up) delays for every library, and fiddle with my tracks until the timing finally sounds right?








Negative Track Delay Database / Spreadsheet


Heres a direct link to the database: Link EDIT: Ok, here's a Google sheet I've created. If you're interested in contributing values for some instruments (and know how to use a Spreadsheet), let me know and I can give you write access. ---- Original post: Is there a database anywhere of...




vi-control.net


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 16, 2021)

Makes sense, so is the typical workflow to look it up inside of a manual and then apply those manually in your DAW?


----------



## paularthur (Nov 16, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> Makes sense, so is the typical workflow to look it up inside of a manual and then apply those manually in your DAW?


Ex: Since i got CSS i haven't used too many other libraries for strings (other that Albion pizz), so i dialed in the delays and saved a template. When i get started on a cue or a song i just start from that template.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 8, 2021)

Picking up from this, if I have a 140ms delay on one instrument with track delay thusly affecting all other tracks, does that mean that unless I disable that track delay, if I want to play some drums in live they'll be at a 140ms delay as well?

I'm in FL Studio, I'm not sure if there's a way to adjust this by macro in it or any other DAW, aside from using the Voxengo delay plugin to manually control latency compensation (...tedious) and linking to it with a controller so I can enable/disable the latency at the touch of a button. Is something else easier possible?


----------



## Richard_AH (Feb 19, 2022)

Just adding to this thread, as above mentions FL Studio. I also have FL Studio, and have Met Ark and Jaegar, and though both orchestras sound great to me, trying to have bits from one and bits from the other doesnt sound good (esp the spiccatos etc). Havent had a good look at how to fix it, but from above, looks like i need to change latency from one or the other ?


----------

